# 2 questions for hunters...



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

First, I don't hunt deer or eat deer meat (unless its summer-sausage at a party once in a while... Now for the questions:

1). If you find an antler (shed) on your property, are you allowed (by law) to keep it? I was told tonight a game warden COULD take it away from you if you didn't have a tag. But then he said most of them wouldn't.

2). I was told it is illegal to carry a spot-light in my truck... The one I have only carries a 20 minute charge and will not work while plugged into the cigarette lighter. I use it to look for my dogs if they get out of the fenced yard (3 acres). Plus it has been used for road-side emergencies... I carry no weapons with me except my cell phone (hopefully that would be enough). 

I would appreciate any info on either question.... Thanks for your time!


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

No, the antler doesn't have to have a tag, and yes you can have a spot light in your truck. No you cannot look for the dog and shoot a deer, claiming self defense of your dog. LOL

If you don't hunt and have no weapon in for truck there is no reason anyone could say squat about it. I do wonder why you want the antler if you don't hunt though?

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

A shed antler may be retained without a tag. Antlers from a dead deer, still attached to the skull, would require a tag.

You can shine your light to look for your dog right up until the time you light shines on a wild animal and then you will be illegal. You will have some splanning to do

_Spotlighting of wild animals from vehicles, including illuminating with headlights, is prohibited. Spotlighting is illegal whether hunting implements are carried in the vehicle or not.
_


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

Thank you guys... Appreciate the info. Mr. A, I just keep it because it is an 8 point antler found along my fence line. Kinda looks neat on the fire-place mantle. I wish I would've found the other one (and I did look). I sure wasn't going to let the dogs chew it up.

Lundy, I have 5 large dogs. Rarely does one get out but I will go out looking for it. But usually he or she will come home while I'm looking for it. Neighbors have and train very (very) high dollar show horses and every once in a while, a horse will get out of a gate that was not shut. They use spotlights looking for their horses. But I understand the "KEY" word is wild animals...

Again, thanks for your info.


----------



## fish-on! (Aug 11, 2013)

Spotlighting is defined as &#8220;casting an artificial light from any vehicle into any field, woodland or forest (at night) WHILE IN POSESSION OF A HUNTING DEVICE&#8230;for the purpose of locating a wild animal.&#8221; The practice is banned in Ohio for public safety and ethical reasons that violate principles of fair chase and good sportsmanship...............


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

fish-on, I pm'ed you... Again thanks. One more question, lets say I'm "walking" around a farm area with a spotlight or flashlight (since that's what I live around and of course I'd let the farmers know I was out there) looking for my dog, would that would be legal? I'm not in a vehicle. Even if I was carrying a firearm?

fish-on, Cancel my last question. I'm thinking that is why frog hunters (gigging only) and "****" hunters are legal... Not in a vehicle!!!


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

hang_loose said:


> fish-on, I pm'ed you... Again thanks. One more question, lets say I'm "walking" around a farm area with a spotlight or flashlight (since that's what I live around and of course I'd let the farmers know I was out there) looking for my dog, would that would be legal? I'm not in a vehicle. Even if I was carrying a firearm?
> 
> fish-on, Cancel my last question. I'm thinking that is why frog hunters (gigging only) and "****" hunters are legal... Not in a vehicle!!!


Correct. Being "In the vehicle" is where it becomes an illegal practice. You can't be sited for taking a walk at night with a flashlight.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Lundy said:


> Antlers from a dead deer, still attached to the skull, would require a tag.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why, it's dead I don't understand the logic? 




Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fish-on! (Aug 11, 2013)

1533.161 Prohibiting spotlighting/jacklighting.

No person shall throw or cast the rays of a spotlight or other artificial light from any vehicle into any field, woodland, or forest while having in his possession a hunting device, or throw or cast the rays of a spotlight or other artificial light from any vehicle into any field, woodland, or forest for the purpose of locating a wild animal. 

This section does not apply to law enforcement officers, wildlife officers, military personnel, and officers or employees of the department of natural resources while in the performance of their duties, or to any landowner or lessee having a reason to use a light while engaged in surveillance or protection of his property. 

An officer whose duty it is to enforce this chapter and Chapter 1531. of the Revised Code and division rules may arrest a person whom he has reasonable grounds to believe is violating this section, search the vehicle for firearms or other hunting implements in the possession or under the control of that person, and seize the same.


----------



## fish-on! (Aug 11, 2013)

........just talked to an O.D.N.R Ranger and he stated there are no laws in the state of Ohio for shed hunting itself, except if the antlers are attached to a deer skull/carcass you have to notify a park ranger wildlife officer first before you are allowed to take it to ensure it wasn't part of a poaching or illegal kill. They have to determine if it died of natural causes before they can let you have it. In some other western states such as Colorado they have specified shed hunting seasons in certain months, Ohio has no such regulation.


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

Great info fish-on & everyone else......

fish-on, Do I have to go to the ODNR to get an Ohio hunting laws & regulations booklet or can I order one on-line? I know where the place is at just off of Morse Rd in Columbus.

I just want to show it to these hunters in black & white (regulations & laws). They're great guys but a little confused on the laws (but then I thought I was too).

Again, thanks for every-ones time and info!!!


----------



## fish-on! (Aug 11, 2013)

You can get a basic hunting regulation booklet anywhere u can get a hunting license, Wal-Mart, gander mountain, dicks sporting goods, etc.or you can look up the Ohio revised code and Ohio Administrative Code online..

Sent from my HTC One X using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Short and sweet.... The answers to both of your questions is NO! Sheds are legal to pick up and the spotlight is a tool incase you have an emergency. Just don't shine it at a tree line


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

You can shine it at a tree line but not in an attempt to locate a wild animal. You'll have some explaining to do if you are in or on a vehicle. If you are on foot there shouldn't be any issues.


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

ezbite said:


> Short and sweet.... The answers to both of your questions is NO! Sheds are legal to pick up and the spotlight is a tool incase you have an emergency. Just don't shine it at a tree line


ezbite, Those are rare cases that it happens....Can't help it if a tree line gets in the way. My dogs, if one gets out, I'm looking for it. My neighbors help me looking for a dog sometimes and we help look for their horses sometimes. I know its not perfect around here but we try to watch out for each other (and animals).

ezbite, just brought the dogs in. I'm going to give one of your patented frog calls towards my pond in about 10 minutes (for replies). Don't need any-more (fish included). Corn on the cob, peaches and tomatoes are next.

Hope your eye is healing up nice.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

the eye is good, thanks and I did several frog calls last night


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

fish-on! said:


> Spotlighting is defined as casting an artificial light from any vehicle into any field, woodland or forest (at night) WHILE IN POSESSION OF A HUNTING DEVICEfor the purpose of locating a wild animal. The practice is banned in Ohio for public safety and ethical reasons that violate principles of fair chase and good sportsmanship...............


Actually you don't have to have a hunting implement on hand to be cited. If you shine an artificial light onto a game animal you can be cited.

Sent from my ONE_TOUCH_960C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

Dang it Huntinbull, you had me confused for a second...... I think the "KEY" words are "from any vehicle".


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

should be no confusion.. you shine from a ride, you will be breaking the law even if no game is being spotted, all you have to do is shine a light at a tree (headlights included), get caught and enjoy your fine..


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

fish-on! said:


> 1533.161 Prohibiting spotlighting/jacklighting.
> 
> No person shall throw or cast the rays of a spotlight or other artificial light from any vehicle into any field, woodland, or forest while having in his possession a hunting device, or throw or cast the rays of a spotlight or other artificial light from any vehicle into any field, woodland, or forest for the purpose of locating a wild animal.
> 
> ...


Thank you for this section again!!! Paragraph 2, does "surveillance" on my property include looking for lost "domesticated animals? Even if I'm in my vehicle? I understand the hunting implements and firearm issues and don't carry them.

Sorry for pulling this thread back up again.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

hang_loose said:


> Thank you for this section again!!! Paragraph 2, does "surveillance" on my property include looking for lost "domesticated animals? Even if I'm in my vehicle? I understand the hunting implements and firearm issues and don't carry them.
> 
> Sorry for pulling this thread back up again.


I believe paragraph #3 basically gives the LEO the right to use discretion on whether you are actually breaking the law or not. He may ask to see a broken fence or something like that, but I'd say unless you really give the a reason to believe your spotlighting game, you shouldn't have any "real" hassles...

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

